# Acceptance Speech - seeking advice



## titleistkid (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Troops, got our sportsmans' dinner & prizegiving tonight. I'm going to be picking up old big ears (club championship). It's the 3rd time but in the past I've just declined the opportunity to "say a few words" - public speaking is not my forte however every other champion has done a short speech and I dont think I cam duck out of it again. 

Has anybody got any advice on what i should say or how long it should last? On the day of the final there was only a few people in the lounge and I mumbled some sort of awkward thankyou speech to my opponent and the captain & referee, would prefer to have something up my sleeve than go in cold. 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 18, 2013)

best advice ever to get out of Club Champs speech is..................Stop Winning



Seriously though, well done, 3 times now- what club titleistkid?


As you dont like doing it keep it short and memorable i.e Say you are honoured to win once again at this great club and you'd just like to thank all your fellow competitors for letting me win (always gets a chuckle). Say it's one of the best clubs to belong to and I'm looking forward to defending the championship next year blah blah blah


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 18, 2013)

Not that I have ever had to do one, or likely ever will... but if the course is always in good nick then put in a mention for the greenstaff, "always keep the place in great condition.. blah de blah"...


----------



## Snelly (Oct 18, 2013)

I'd start with...."as I said to the Lady Captain and Secretary when we were in bed together this morning, I never thought I'd win this for a third time but there you go! Anyway, where was I? Ah yes, pass that bottle of Emotion Lotion over will you love............"


----------



## AyrHead (Oct 18, 2013)

Firstly congratulations on your win.
In regard to your acceptance my advice is do a little preperation and keep it short and to the point.
Think of your speach in steps.
1. Say what an honour it is to win the Club Champ. and how delighted you are to win it for a 3rd time.
2. Thank your opponents  - comment about how good the standard was and how tough it was - even if it wasn't.
3. Thank any referees, people who came out to watch/support and greenkeepers for the condition of the course (if it was good)
4. Finish by saying you look forward to defending it next year.
This is all you need to say - and making this speech should be far easier than actually winning the comp. It is far better to say something than nothing at all.

BE CONFIDENT YOU'VE JUST WON THE CLUB CHAMP. THEREFORE YOUR THE MAIN MAN AND THE ENVY OF THE REST OF THE CLUB!!

Good luck  - well done again.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 18, 2013)

AyrHead said:



			Firstly congratulations on your win.
In regard to your acceptance my advice is do a little preperation and keep it short and to the point.
Think of your speach in steps.
1. Say what an honour it is to win the Club Champ. and how delighted you are to win it for a 3rd time.
2. Thank your opponents  - comment about how good the standard was and how tough it was - even if it wasn't.
3. Thank any referees, people who came out to watch/support and greenkeepers for the condition of the course (if it was good)
4. Finish by saying you look forward to defending it next year.
This is all you need to say - and making this speech should be far easier than actually winning the comp. It is far better to say something than nothing at all.

BE CONFIDENT YOU'VE JUST WON THE CLUB CHAMP. THEREFORE YOUR THE MAIN MAN AND THE ENVY OF THE REST OF THE CLUB!!

Good luck  - well done again.
		
Click to expand...

Yup that's it, right there. :thup:


----------



## socky (Oct 18, 2013)

Start out by pointing out how much better you are at golf than the rest of them, ask them to try a little harder next year. Move swiftly on to how you could have shot better if the course had been in decent nick before making a lewd reference to the ladies Captains chest. Round it all off by downing your drink, smashing the glass on the floor and then walking out and taking a pee on the putting green.

Or just as AyrHead described. Your choice


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2013)

AyrHead said:



			Firstly congratulations on your win.
In regard to your acceptance my advice is do a little preperation and keep it short and to the point.
Think of your speach in steps.
1. Say what an honour it is to win the Club Champ. and how delighted you are to win it for a 3rd time.
2. Thank your opponents  - comment about how good the standard was and how tough it was - even if it wasn't.
3. Thank any referees, people who came out to watch/support and greenkeepers for the condition of the course (if it was good)
4. Finish by saying you look forward to defending it next year.
This is all you need to say - and making this speech should be far easier than actually winning the comp. It is far better to say something than nothing at all.

BE CONFIDENT YOU'VE JUST WON THE CLUB CHAMP. THEREFORE YOUR THE MAIN MAN AND THE ENVY OF THE REST OF THE CLUB!!

Good luck  - well done again.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post. 
& well done Titleist kid


----------



## titleistkid (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Guys, just wanted to say thanks very much for the advice. Speech went well in the end, the only blip was forgetting to thank my opponent in the final however he is a very humble guy and didn't mind. A couple of people told me afterwards that I spoke well, just glad i didnt make an @rse of myself

Oh and CMAC my club is Cathcart Castle in Glasgow.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 21, 2013)

titleistkid said:



			Hi Guys, just wanted to say thanks very much for the advice. Speech went well in the end, the only blip was forgetting to thank my opponent in the final however he is a very humble guy and didn't mind. A couple of people told me afterwards that I spoke well, just glad i didnt make an @rse of myself

Oh and CMAC my club is Cathcart Castle in Glasgow.
		
Click to expand...

Public speaking is hard never mind if you're not a natural at it.  Well done on this- just as big an achievement as the club champs.  Hope you had a good night.


----------

